# Film on top of betta's tank. uugh.



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

2.5 gallon tank
78 - 80 degrees, steady
I male veiltail - Amos

I do a 100% water change every 4 or 5 days, religiously.
The last few times I've done the changes, I've noticed within a day or 2 that there's some weird stuff on the top of the water - it has the appearance of a sort of film across the top.
I haven't changed anything about the way I change the tanks or anything, nothing new.

He's also been acting weird - 3 days ago, I did the water change as usual, and Amos flipped out when I put him back in the tank. He went straight up to the top of the tank and just sat there. Then, when I'd get near the tank he'd flip out and start swimming around his tank in a frenzy.

He's calmed down today, but he's still not himself - he's currently hanging out right up at the top.
He also stopped making bubble nests a week or so ago.

Anyone have any ideas on what might be causing the film? I don't use any soap - just good old clean hot water to clean out his tank while he waits patiently for me in his little cup. Water temp is generally about the same when I put him back in as when I took him out...

And to think I got a betta because I thought he'd be a worry free pet. HA.
:?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Where does your water come from ? well or city ? 


RC


----------



## maire (Jan 18, 2005)

If you live in an area that has a lot of gas or oil wells in operation or that have been closed down; it is possible that some of the wells have leaked gas/oil or other things into the local ground water table and if you use a spring or well it may be seeping into your water supply.

That is the way of the area I live in. We travel several miles to find a good clear spring and bring back water in containers and let them sit before using them. That way if a spring that has always been good developes a layer in the containers i know before using them.

If you are not sure, your local agriculture extension office should be able to tell you. They should be in a phone book listing. In the states anyways...


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Sometimes it's not a matter of what's in the water, but in the air. What room you keep the tank in? Anyone smoking in there? Use of air freshners? Heavy dust? Grease (like from cooking if kept in a kitchen)? Any of those could trigger a film on the water surface and even make the fish ill with prolongued exposure.


----------



## bettasngoldfish (Feb 12, 2005)

I think the film you are talking about  is totally normal for some bettas.  Especially if they are kept in a tank with out any filtration.  Some of mine get like that and some don't, its harmless....if you cant stand the way it looks try adding an air stone it may help.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

err... what is "film"??


----------



## hippo (Feb 13, 2005)

Film is anything floating on top of the water, a thin layer of it.


----------

